# The end of the process for us



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Yesterday Bea officially became our daughter....    .  It was a quick session (can't really call it a ceremony) but we couldn't stop     all day.  We had a lovely day, went out for the day and had a nice meal.  Monday we are having a few close relatives over for an intimate celebration.  I have ordered a cake, have got some favours with her name on them (kindly sent to me by someone on another website I visit), ordered some adoption banners and balloons, and have got the champers on ice ready. 

We can't believe after 9.5 years, we are just like any other Mummy and Daddy... and we're so blessed to be her parents.  She is a dream come true.

I truly hope every single one of you on your journeys achieve your dreams.

Love and luck to you all...

Carole & Bea xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
YOU WONDERFUL FAMILY. ENJOY ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD WITH EACH OTHER!
LOVE
WelshyXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!

What a great post and a wonderful end to your journey to become a Mummy & a Daddy.
Enjoy.
Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

glad you had a wonderful day, I can feel the happiness in your thread.

Not surprised you haven't stopped smiling, keep smiling she's all yours!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!  

Wishing your family every happiness in the years ahead.

magenta xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Many many congratulations to the three of you, fantastic news!!!!
Love JD xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratuations.

Enjoy your celebrations on Monday.  The weather is also going to be lovely.


Tracey x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

great news.

Enjoy tomorrow.

PBMxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Carole

Congratulations to you and DH.  It is a very speacial day to remember.  Enjoy your celebrations

Love
Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations hun, it's a great feeling being all official and legal isn't it  

pam xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Carole and Bea and DH too of course - Many congratulations - hope you had a wonderful day today. xxxxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Great news, I'm sure you had a wonderful day today.
Viva
XXX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab news

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news bararella 
hope you are all enjoying your special day today 

kj x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

What a lovely post, fantastic news Barbarella!

T x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations, it's a lovely feeling isn't it.  Can so relate to the lack of ceremony, I was really disappointed when we had our Court Date with Junior.

Just think, you don't have to put up with rainy weather and can now take Bea abroad if you want to   

Hope you enjoyed your celebrations.

love
Cindy


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everso everyone... life as a "normal" Mummy is fantastic...!!

We've done the Big Toddle today, so Bea has raised her first lot of sponsor money for children who aren't as lucky as her. 

Thanks again..

Love C xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations to you all xx

Laine


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Barberella 

Congratulations to you, dh and Bea and I wish you lots of love, joy and happiness for your lives together


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you so much ladies... xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Great news - I am so happy for you all and your lovely family.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone.  We had a lovely little party for Bea... just the grandparents and a couple of Aunties... we wanted it to be small and intimate and it was great.  DH and I did a couple of speeches (amidst the tears) and everyone raised their glass of champers to our little girl.  We bought her a cushion with her full name and date she was adopted on it, and I hope she will cherish that forever.  I know we will.

Life really couldn't have ended up any better... we are so happy and positive about adoption - we wouldn't have wanted this any other way...

Love and luck to everyone on their journey...
C xx


----------

